# Did this happen to you???



## lailamar (Dec 26, 2008)

Ok I admit, I have been reading toooo much!
I have started a new Highlander series by Janet Chapman today. Did not plan on it, but needed to because read 1st book and simply can't stop thinking about it! Decided to continue with the next book...............few hours and chapters later i feel like a zombie....red eyes, tired, spaced out because of the story and in the "who knows what" mood I am now..............the fact remains... no matter how terrible i look or how tired I am or what time it is right now, I love my kindle and can't stop reading!
I might be an extreme case... but did this happen to you? or am I the only one
My body says STOP but my brain says MORE reading!....................................


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

This is soooo true for me!  It kills me when I look over at the clock and see 1:00am then 2:00, then 3:00.  
I tell myself, "just one more chapter," but it is so darn easy to hit that next page button really fast and pretend I didn't notice I started a new one!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, I've stayed up reading well past the time I normally do, but consider that I'm retired and have no schedule to keep to. Several times I've kept on reading until past 7AM and just decided to not go to sleep, just get on with what I need to be doing and take a couple of hours for a nap in the afternoon. I think the last book I did that with was a Lee Child thriller.

Mike


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

The kindle has increased my caffine intake. lol


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Well the first thing I did when reading your post was read all the way to the author's name then pause to go search Amazon for the series. Which one is first by the way? 

I have been staying up until after 3 a.m. reading but I can't do that after this week because the kids will be back in school. I'm enjoying it while it lasts though. I'm blowing through all the free books Amazon has given us plus more. I have been reading 3 books at a time depending on my mood. 

Melissa


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Yep. Me too. My eyes getting scratchy ends up stopping me for a while.


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella (Dec 8, 2008)

ummm..... no comment....


Okay, yes I am addicted to my Kindle. So I come here for therapy. I love to read. I love my Kindle. I love to read on my kindle. I love kindleboards.

I really should go outside for some fresh air


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

I've done this countless times with books that I could *not* put down.

I just had to keep reading until fatigue or my schedule forced me to stop!

I love it when a book is that good!! 

Now that I'm older, I need to pay more attention to my sleep [but I don't] 

Marci


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

when I was younger I could read all night and still function the next day. As I got older I would get a headache the next day.  I now set a timer to remind me to stop reading and go to bed.  I also notice when I retired that I was getting my days and nights mixed up reading all night sleeping all day.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I had that problem BEFORE kindle. 'Just one more chapter' I'd tell myself. Now with Kindle, the next page button is too easy to push.    I'm tired but I'm enjoying my Kindle.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I often fell asleep with a book in my hand, but not since I got Little Gertie.  I give myself a set time to read in bed and then tuck her safely in her pouch.  I'm too afraid of falling asleep and accidentally kicking her onto the floor.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

If I don't put my Kindle in a non-convenient place then I'm constantly reading when I should be doing something else.  This morning I woke up at 3 sneezing.  Normally, I would sneeze for 10 minutes  or so and then go back to sleep.  This morning I turned on the light and read part of a chapter of Outlander.  My excuse was I needed to get done before Monday.  Oh, the lies we tell ourselves to justify our actions.  LOL.
debbie


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Mom2AshEmBella said:


> ummm..... no comment....
> 
> Okay, yes I am addicted to my Kindle. So I come here for therapy. I love to read. I love my Kindle. I love to read on my kindle. I love kindleboards.
> 
> I really should go outside for some fresh air


But it sooo cold out stay inside and read some more


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Well count me in, sometimes I just can put the kindle down. I am so glad I have this week off for vacation.


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

I have always been the kind of person who could sit and read for hours, but I have to say that since I got my Kindle my reading time has increased EVEN MORE. But I don't find myself with scratchy eyes, just a stiff neck from not moving enough while I'm reading for hours and hours.

There is something about the Kindle that just makes reading so effortless.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't just read for hours anymore as I get stuck.   I try to remember to get up every 20 minutes or so and walk around some.

Ann


----------



## ljloula (Dec 16, 2008)

I really love being able to change the font size. That way I can have my Kindle in the stand and read while doing other things...like folding laundry or even exercising!


----------



## lailamar (Dec 26, 2008)

FOR THOSE WHO ASKED WHAT KEPT ME ALL NIGHT UP.....
http://www.janetchapman.com/books.htm

CHARMING THE HIGHLANDER her 1st book! only $3.99 on amazon for kindle!


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

lailamar said:


> FOR THOSE WHO ASKED WHAT KEPT ME ALL NIGHT UP.....
> http://www.janetchapman.com/books.htm
> 
> CHARMING THE HIGHLANDER her 1st book! only $3.99 on amazon for kindle!


I'm so glad you are enjoying this series. I discovered Janet Chapman when she first started and I look forward to each new book. The Highlander series is a very fun read!

I don't have my Kindle yet but I do read at every opportunity. Now I'm kind of nervous that my reading habit will get worse when I have the Kindle


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Dazlyn said:


> I don't have my Kindle yet but I do read at every opportunity. Now I'm kind of nervous that my reading habit will get worse when I have the Kindle


No need to be nervous. . . the habit will definitely get worse. 

Ann


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

LOL!  While I'm definitely not as bad as some of you, I will admit to staying up a bit later than I should with my Kindle and my trusty booklight!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Glad to see some other retirees are kindleholics as well.  I am one of those people that when I read I tend to stay awake, I don't read to sleep, and if I do get tired and my eyes won't stay open I know it is time to quit.  I have to start a Lee Child or David Baldacci in the morning because I cannot sleep until I finish them even if my eyes are closing!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I almost dropped Kwinn last night... or rather this morning around 3am when I dozed off while reading!! It kinda scared me and caused me to grab hold of the left side and turned back about 10 pages before I composed myself! Needless to say, I got back to where I was reading and carefully put Kwinn to sleep laid him on the headboard. I have been reading almost non-stop since Christmas day. That is why I am staying so far behind on KB.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey You - shouldn't you add Aggie Mom to your avatar?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Anju said:


> Hey You - shouldn't you add Aggie Mom to your avatar?


How did you know I was an Aggie Mom?? Did I mention that somewhere on the Boards and forget??


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Yep, I hear ya! While I don't stay up all night (need my beauty sleep), I do find it awfully hard to put my Kindle down. I read while I'm brushing my teeth in the morning and drying my hair. Yesterday, I wanted to make some deviled eggs. I propped my Kindle open on the counter and shelled and made the deviled eggs while I read.  Gotta love it!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Angela said:


> How did you know I was an Aggie Mom?? Did I mention that somewhere on the Boards and forget??


LOL LOL LOL in the picture thread, the picture of you with your grandbaby you had on an Aggie Mom shirt. You should be proud of it


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Anju said:


> LOL LOL LOL in the picture thread, the picture of you with your grandbaby you had on an Aggie Mom shirt. You should be proud of it


LOL... I forgot about that picture! That day Jackson decided we had to wear our Aggie shirts and we all watched the game in Jen's hospital room! Jen is my Aggie, class of 97. She is an accountant in the oil/gas industry. We are very proud of her and her accomplishments. I was president of our local Aggie Moms' club Jen's senior year. Jackson at age 4 announced that he was going to be a drummer, an Aggie and an astronaut when he grew up! 

I now return this thread to it's normal topic...


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

I've always read this much.  *shrug*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I can't just read for hours anymore as I get stuck.  I try to remember to get up every 20 minutes or so and walk around some.
> 
> Ann


LOL! This is why a timer or alarm on the Kindle is one of my wishes, to remind me to STOP! I need one of those when I quilt, too.

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> Yep, I hear ya! While I don't stay up all night (need my beauty sleep), I do find it awfully hard to put my Kindle down. I read while I'm brushing my teeth in the morning and drying my hair. Yesterday, I wanted to make some deviled eggs. I propped my Kindle open on the counter and shelled and made the deviled eggs while I read.  Gotta love it!


I just discovered yesterday I could dry my hair and read. I was so excited. I hate that time just standing there. Now I can get a few pages in.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have always been an avid reader.... but I'm even more so with my Kindle.  I used to read until my eyes gave out.... say midnight or so.  But with the eye-friendly Kindle I can now read many more hours in a day.... and my tired eyes are no longer telling me to close my book and go to bed.  
    I just love how we're becoming multi-taskers in order to not have to stop reading on our Kindles.  Cooking and Kindle..... laundry and Kindle..... reading during our baths using a Ziploc bag......  That is why my slanted book stand has become an invaluable Kindle accessory.  I can prop my Kindle up and read while tackling household tasks.  I even put very large 3M removable hooks onto the slanted surface of my treadmill for MaKK... I up the font .... and I read during my half hour "walk".  Sometimes I even go over my half hour - which NEVER happened before I got MaKK - because I get so involved in what I'm reading that I lose track of the time.


----------



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL! This is why a timer or alarm on the Kindle is one of my wishes, to remind me to STOP! I need one of those when I quilt, too.
> 
> Betsy


Sorry, Betsy. This will NEVER be a Bezo supported feature. LOL...I recorded the speech he gave to the BEA last June and one of the first things he said that annoyed him was the microwave that continued to beep at him every minute until he finally opened the door!! he had a funny term for this kind of appliance.

This appearance was on Book TV this morning and will be repeated this evening. It was very interesting, including the reference to someone's account that had over a thousand purchases since, I believe, January of last year...mind you, this speech was given in June.


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

lailamar said:


> FOR THOSE WHO ASKED WHAT KEPT ME ALL NIGHT UP.....
> http://www.janetchapman.com/books.htm
> 
> CHARMING THE HIGHLANDER her 1st book! only $3.99 on amazon for kindle!


I order the sample of CHARMING THE HIGHLANDER, after reading this thread. Well last night I read the sample and right after I finish the sample I had to order the book. I needed to know what happend. I finish read the book just a little while ago. It was great. Thank you for tell us about the series. I have a sample of the second book.

Thank again, it is a great book.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

jah said:


> I order the sample of CHARMING THE HIGHLANDER, after reading this thread. Well last night I read the sample and right after I finish the sample I had to order the book. I needed to know what happend. I finish read the book just a little while ago. It was great. Thank you for tell us about the series. I have a sample of the second book.
> 
> Thank again, it is a great book.


*LOL, the sample made me buy the book as well. Good to know you enjoyed it *


----------



## lailamar (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes, I read it and started her 2nd book. finished both in a week. I don't know how i did it but it must have been those sleepless nights i have missed last week! Planning to buy all her books and finish them as they are soooooooo adictive!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

lailamar said:


> Yes, I read it and started her 2nd book. finished both in a week. I don't know how i did it but it must have been those sleepless nights i have missed last week! Planning to buy all her books and finish them as they are soooooooo adictive!


*That good huh? *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

lailamar said:


> Ok I admit, I have been reading toooo much!
> I have started a new Highlander series by Janet Chapman today. Did not plan on it, but needed to because read 1st book and simply can't stop thinking about it! Decided to continue with the next book...............few hours and chapters later i feel like a zombie....red eyes, tired, spaced out because of the story and in the "who knows what" mood I am now..............the fact remains... no matter how terrible i look or how tired I am or what time it is right now, I love my kindle and can't stop reading!
> I might be an extreme case... but did this happen to you? or am I the only one
> My body says STOP but my brain says MORE reading!....................................


Sounds like me, my screen name really does fit


----------

